# Plumerias not blooming



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I have 6 plumerias that I have had for 6+ years. Three of my plants are cuttings from my original plant. I acquired a couple of other plants. None of the plants have ever bloomed. I never fertilized until this year and got some fertilizer for plumerias and have fertilized once. The plants are healthy, just never bloomed. Suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

As much sunlight as they can get, feed every 2 weeks, every 6th week add some Epsom salt to them. 

What are you feeding them?

John


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

jtburf said:


> As much sunlight as they can get, feed every 2 weeks, every 6th week add some Epsom salt to them.
> 
> What are you feeding them?
> 
> John


They get full sun. I will have to go to the shed to get the fertilizer. I know I havenâ€™t been feeding them every 2 weeks. Iâ€™ll step it up. Thanks


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I am using Miracle Grow Bloom Buster, 10-50-10. Should I be using something different.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

WillieT,

That is a good blooming food, I would mix it with 13-13-13 in a 50/50 blend, I feed 1/8 of a cup for every 1" diameter of stalk at the ground. So a 2" diameter plants get 1/4 cup every 2 weeks. I feed on the Saturday closest to the 1st and 15th.

Let us know how it changes after feeding regularly.

John


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

jtburf said:


> WillieT,
> 
> That is a good blooming food, I would mix it with 13-13-13 in a 50/50 blend, I feed 1/8 of a cup for every 1" diameter of stalk at the ground. So a 2" diameter plants get 1/4 cup every 2 weeks. I feed on the Saturday closest to the 1st and 15th.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I will give that a try. I wasnâ€™t feeding that heavy. They provide a little measuring spoon and I was filling the large end, then watering in. Guess Iâ€™ll up that considerably.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I use microlife and hit them twice at the beginning of the year.....

I like it better for trace minerals and a balanced approach....

Also letting them dry out between watering helps..... I let the soil at like a sponge
- soak up and dry out...... it works over watering everyday


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Muddskipper said:


> I use microlife and hit them twice at the beginning of the year.....
> 
> I like it better for trace minerals and a balanced approach....
> 
> ...


Is this in addition to the other fertilizer or is that all you feed? Thanks


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Thatâ€™s it..... some bloom with no fertilizer and literally only rain water....

The old adage of abuse yields more ..... keep in mind, these things will grow on volcanic mountains in the pacific....

I feel like it depends on the variety we have that dictates the bloom...

I have some from Hawaii that have not bloomed YET..... I attribute this to them not being adapted to the Texas zone.... but I am no expert 
- they are slow growing and I have payed closer attention to them ..... this year I feel like I have a shot with them..... and itâ€™s been 4 yrs


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Muddskipper said:


> Also letting them dry out between watering helps..... I let the soil at like a sponge
> - soak up and dry out...... it works over watering everyday


Not going to argue however.

This approach is possible 90% why your plants are not blooming.

These girls get watered daily. I currently have about 30 inflows and 1/2 dozen open blooms.

John


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

jtburf said:


> Not going to argue however.
> 
> This approach is possible 90% why your plants are not blooming.
> 
> ...


Beautiful plants, thank you. I would think Hawaii is pretty wet, but I have never been there.

I guess different people do things differently and still get results.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

WillieT,
You along with others are welcome to come look at what i do. I am not proclaiming myself an expert. I have spent many hours with tropical growers in Hawaii and several hours talking to Mr. Bud Gullot.

As always results vary. I know what i have been doing has worked and worked very well.

Currently have 57 plants (down from 90), 25 of which will bloom this season. I am germinating about 70 seeds right now from 4 new imported varieties.

I have played with foods and water for last 3 years. I figured out what does and does not work in my garden. This season i am playing with genetics. If your also on "dos" you have read some of my post there.

Mike is the "expert" he will have a table at the sale and has some great Tai imports.

Would be great to support him as it was a bad winter for him.


John


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I am on df and will check it out. What is the sale you speak of. Iâ€™d love to go, but I donâ€™t do driving in Houston. If itâ€™s anywhere near me Iâ€™ll do my best to be there.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I just saw the sale is in Seabrook on the Plumeria thread. Is that the one you are speaking oh? Thanks for your help.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

WillieT said:


> I just saw the sale is in Seabrook on the Plumeria thread. Is that the one you are speaking oh? Thanks for your help.


Yes sir, that is the 1st of 2 this summer.

John


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Iâ€™ll try to post some pics. Well that didnâ€™t work.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Pics


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Pics. Well I guess itâ€™s one and done on the pics. No idea why they are sideways. Canâ€™t seem to put any more pics up but you get the idea of what I have. The big one is the mother plant.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

WillieT
First, your plants are root bound, you need to A. Plant in the ground or B. pots 3x's larger than what you have.

I promise you do either of those plus food and water and you will see a MAJOR change!!!

John


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

One more try.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Same as before. root bound all except the blue potted one;

John


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks, Iâ€™ll get some larger pots. The big plant I have is in a pretty big pot, probably 25 gallons.

Do you think 10 gallon planters would be big enough for the smaller plants? Most of those planters are 2-3 gallons.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

WillieT,

Food, Water and Sunlight!!!

Notice the branching nodes? 

Those are not leaves only, they are new branch growth. Also, look at her inflow, she will be open by months end and stay in bloom most of the hot summer!!!

Again, Water, Food and Sunlight!!!


John


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Very nice, thank you. I have gotten some larger pots and some perilite. Have to go to Victoria and get potting soil. Will start transplanting soon. Been watering every day and applied more fertilizer. Plants are looking healthy. Thanks for all your help.


----------

